# Sun Setting on Sunterra



## Spence (Sep 18, 2006)

> Sun Setting on Sunterra
> http://www.fool.com/news/mft/2006/mft06091511.htm
> 
> By Rich Duprey (TMF Cop)
> ...


Doesn't sound encouraging, what's it mean for Club Sunterra, who knows?


----------



## bobcat (Sep 18, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound encouraging, what's it mean for Club Sunterra, who knows?


It could devalue Club Sunterra?????.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 19, 2006)

This could impact timesharers who do not even own Sunterra.

The word is that the group with the inside track to buy SUnterra Europe is one of Europe's largest points clubs, Club La Costa.  While SUnterra is II, CLC is RCI affiliated.  That could impact exchange availibility with both major exchange companies.  Also CLC has a good working relationship with DAE, so that should help their on request availibility, too.

And, of course, there are suggestions on Timeshare Talk that any CLC takeover would probably involve Sunterra Europe members being solicited to shell out more big bucks to ''upgrade'' to CLC points or be stuck with points in the existing SUnterra program, whose usefulness would continually deteriorate, like those in the Peppertree/Equivest points club have since its takeover by Fairfield (and they were not even offered the opportunity to ''upgrade''!).  At least the Sunterra Europe weeks-based members, the majority of Sunterra owners there, should be okay.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the larger picture is that Sunterra, as a corporation, is on the way out and would probably be picked up by one of its competitors. This could be a good thing for owners as we would end up as part of a larger, better run company. I, for one, don't object to having an extra ten or twenty internal exchanges available to me. Even if the point system undergoes changes, the only reason I converted to points was the fact PP had become such a worthless trade as a week in RCI and the trading value of points don't depend on the week you actually have deeded to you.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2006)

What will happen to Club Sunterra members from Europe, when Sunterra sell off its Sunterra European resorts ?


----------

